# Ben Stiller & Owen Wilson to star in "Starsky & Hutch" Movie....



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Interesting choice. I never really got into the TV show, but I'm pretty sure it wasn't a comedy. Can these two pull it off? I'm a big fan of Stiller & Wilson so I'll probably go see it. Hopefully they'll make a movie together every other year or so for a long time to come.

http://www.cnn.com/2002/SHOWBIZ/Movies/09/25/film.starsky.reut/index.html


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

My girlfriend at the time made me watch this show every week with her when it was on. I actually got to the point where I was enjoying it. I don't think a movie based on it would be able to make my top 10 of all time list, but it just *might* pass as an OK movie.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I used to love the show. It was the first show I ever taped (when my family got our first VCR in 1978) because my bedtime was 10pm and the show started at 10PM.

Of course now I just fall asleep at 10PM anyway

But looking back at it, it was kind of shocking to see how "Not good" it was. Huggie Bear everyone's favorite pimp


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

owen wilson is going to KILL his carreer by starring in old tv show remake films(his brother too)...


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

The big question: What's going to replace the Torino?


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

a jazzed up grand am????lol



a better question is who's going to be shufflin' about in huggy bear's platform shoes....


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I actually tried watching the show in repeats a few years ago and I remember just being so bumbed out by what happened to Paul Michael Grazer's (Starsky) family in real life, that I couldn't watch the show very long.


----------

